# Loctite finish



## workinforwood (Sep 29, 2007)

You'd epoxy your floor, so why not epoxy your pen?  This is so easy it's rediculous.  This is loctite 5 min epoxy...the faster it sets the better, because that means less dust and of course hopefully no dust at all to settle onto finish.  Simply mix up a small batch, turn little pen part baggy inside out, insert finger into bag, dip in finish and apply to slow spinning pen.  One coat goes on like at least 5 coats of thin CA.  Turn off lathe.  Don't worry about small ridges, it'll level itself out perfectly with a few seconds.  Slowly spin lathe by hand half turn every few seconds and continue this for about 30 seconds total.  Walk away.  In ten minutes you can remove mandrel and start a new pen, or you can wait about 2 hrs and the pen will be set enough for some wet sanding.  If you are really lucky and had absolutely no dust settling..then simply cut pen from bushings, clean up ends like you always need to and assemble.  Sure my photography is crap as always &lt;it's the camera of course&gt;, but you can see this pen on the lathe looks like it was dipped in glass.  1 coat applied properly is all it takes.  Newbies will especially be inpressed...I'm no loctite spokesman, but I'm giving it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## LanceD (Sep 29, 2007)

Most epoxy's and especially epoxy glue are notorious for turning yellow or amber over time. I probably won't make much difference on a dark colored wood but on lighter woods you'll see an amber tint over time. Also epoxy glues will not harden up as hard as some of our regular finishes such as CA glue or Enduro. If left in a car in the summer or anywhere where heat is a factor the finish will tend to soften up.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 29, 2007)

That's interesting.  How about the epoxy finish for a bar top?  Does that go soft in the heat?  I'm not too worried about a little ambering, as many regular finishes amber over time.


----------



## LanceD (Sep 29, 2007)

There are many, many different formulations of epoxy. There are some formulated for use as countertops as are some formulated for use as a finish in rod building, boat manufacturing and many other industrial applications. There are many different formulations of epoxy glues such as the five minute variety that you use and also 30 minute and 60 minute epoxy glues. The particular epoxy that you used is a glue and wasn't formulated as a top coat finish.
Who knows, the glue you used may outlast some of our regular finishes but then again they may fall apart after two or three weeks of use. The only way we'll know is by trial and error. Keep us posted on the outcome of the pen in the next several weeks [].


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />There are many, many different formulations of epoxy. There are some formulated for use as countertops as are some formulated for use as a finish in rod building, boat manufacturing and many other industrial applications. There are many different formulations of epoxy glues such as the five minute variety that you use and also 30 minute and 60 minute epoxy glues. The particular epoxy that you used is a glue and wasn't formulated as a top coat finish.
> Who knows, the glue you used may outlast some of our regular finishes but then again they may fall apart after two or three weeks of use. The only way we'll know is by trial and error. Keep us posted on the outcome of the pen in the next several weeks [].



Keep us posted on the outcome of the pen in the next several <s>weeks</s> months.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />..... The particular epoxy that you used is a glue and wasn't formulated as a top coat finish...



Glue... as in cyanoacrylate being a glue? [:0]

Always new ground to be broken.... Thanks for sharing Jeff.[]


----------



## Scotty (Oct 1, 2007)

A lot of fishing lure makers use Devcon 2ton epoxy for a topcoat.
Seems to hold up well for them.  Thanks for sharing new ideas.


----------

